
My Encounter with a Startup Villain: How Our CTO (Almost) Sunk Our Startup - CM30
https://medium.com/@richard_malone/my-encounter-with-a-startup-villain-how-our-cto-almost-sunk-our-startup-82fa231aa4c5#.z3py7yl8l
======
CM30
It's not an article by me, but an interesting read how the founders of
ZoomThru nearly lost everything due to hiring a fraudster under a fake name.

